# Bwlchglas Lead Mine- Upper Adit- April 2012



## Landsker (Apr 23, 2012)

Visited with Cunningcorgi.

*History*

The mine was developed on two veins possibly associated with the Hafan fault. Recorded working at the mine is very late in relationship to other mines in mid-Wales. And was being worked on a number of occasions from 1882 to 1916, producing 1240 tons of lead ore and 99 tons of zinc ore.
The primary interest with this mine is the two cages reached via 2 SRT pitches.

1 The dressing floors





2 Stope





3 Ladder to deep adit





4 Looking down





5 Top of shaft





6 Looking into shaft





7 workings





8





9 Looked like a false floor under the water here





All in all a nice mine, so as I have mastered SRT ill be back to get down to the cages.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Jesus Christ!

That is all. I am now going to pick my chin up off the floor


----------



## twominted (Apr 23, 2012)

The stope in no. 2 - chunk, chink. chunk. chunk !


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 23, 2012)

stunning photos!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow amazing find!


----------



## gingrove (Apr 24, 2012)

Fantastic pictures. Love the ligting and texture of number 4 ! thanks for posting.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 24, 2012)

Brilliant, love number 4 especially,the worn smooth end grain of the wood polished by the passing of countless men over the years.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome and great photo's of the place, is that water in photo 6.


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 24, 2012)

Stunning pics, thanks for posting. I explored the surface buildings in 2010 but didn't venture into the adit, being alone and unequipped at the time. As an unrelated aside, that's my car at the bottom:






If you look about 100 yards further along the valley side you can see the trackbed of the short-lived Plynlimon and Hafan Tramway which carried the ore to Llandre near Borth in the late 1890s.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2012)

Amazing workings,great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (Apr 25, 2012)

Bloody awesome Walsh! :yes:


----------

